# Heel Lift vs. Comfort



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Heel lift _is_ bad, but paradoxically once they pack out you may be able to get rid of it because you'll be able to tighten the rest of the boot more.

Slightly off-topic but I've been eyeing those boots. Please feel free to post a review once you've used them a few times.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Hell lift is the worst problem a boot can have. The more you break in the boot the bigger the heel area becomes, pack out. If you plan on keeping those boots you will need to do some mods for a responsive fit. First try an aftermarket footbed. The footbeds included are crap. A good aftermarket bed cradles the heel better and tends to have your heel sitting slightly higher than the stock bed, this may be all you need. If that doesn't set your heel then get your self some j-bars, insert them between the liner and the shell.

As a rule comfort and performance are at odds in our sport. The best performing boots are usually not the most comfy and vice versa, there are exceptions. I spent some time in the Kaiju last season and found it to be a VERY comfy boot with minimal performance flaws, same with the Ion.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

Two things. You really can't tell how comfey a boot is until you ride with it. I've had boots that felt amazing when I walked in it and then felt sever pain when I rode in them.

Also to reduce discomfort. I've always wear my boots pretty loosely and then crack my bindings down super tight to remove any heel lift.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

A loose heel pocket / heel lift will negatively affect your riding. Does the liner harness attach to the inside of the shell? or is part of the liner. The ones that are attached to the shell have much better heel hold. Someone else already mentioned j bars which are also nice if they are built into the liner. I guess its too late if you already have the boots. 

If you need boot fitting foam check out tognar.

Ski And Snowboard Wax, Tuning & Maintenance Tools, Ski Repair Supplies And Do-It-Yourself Info Providing Top Products And Excellent Customer Service For Over 20 Years!

Ive bought foam to fit ski boots in the past as well as wax.


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

It might have been a good idea to go down half a size if you could fit your feet in them (even if they're a little too snug/less comfortable at first).

Now that you have them you can try adding J-bars (might have come in the box) or going to a boot fitter.

I also find that my heel is held in a little better once they're strapped into my bindings, maybe try them on with your board?

Heel lift will only get worse once they break-in, while comfort gets better. I went down half a size with my last pair of boots and even though they were a bit less comfortable at first, I kinda regret not going even smaller.

Also, I really recommend finding aftermarket insoles. Once you try them, you can't ride without them. It could also put your foot in a better position to lock the heel down better.


----------



## CharkieKeaton (May 3, 2012)

I am going to get shred soles- see if that helps. 

If not, I am headed to the boot fitter- i'll probably do that anyway.

The heel harness on the flow ones is built into the liner, and not the boot itself. Its the opposite on the K2s. Thats the difference on the amount of heel hold.

The Flows seem to squeeze around your foot, and move your heel in the pocket slightly. The K2s really hold your heel down solid.


----------



## the_danger (Aug 19, 2012)

I wear a 9.5 or 10 shoe and I tried on a few pairs of snowboard boots a store a few weeks ago, ended up going with Burton Motos size 9 which seemed great. When I wear regular low cut socks I can feel a good amount of heel lift, when I put some slightly padded black socks over them it feels pretty good but still maybe some minor heel lift if I try hard. Is this something to be worried about I havent yet gone snowboarding without rentals and I want to have the right gear.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As needed and after brake-in, mod the liners by adding j, c, butterfly or whatever for both comfort and eliminate heel lift. If you can'd diy, go to a bootfitter...well worth money for comfort and performance.


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

the_danger said:


> When I wear regular low cut socks I can feel a good amount of heel lift, when I put some slightly padded black socks over them it feels pretty good but still maybe some minor heel lift if I try hard..


Don't wear low cut socks, you really should buy some proper snowboarding socks, they'll make a huge difference.


----------

